

I/O Stack Optimization for Smartphones (2013) [pdf] - wkornewald
http://0b4af6cdc2f0c5998459-c0245c5c937c5dedcca3f1764ecc9b2f.r43.cf2.rackcdn.com/11774-atc13-jeong.pdf

======
ekr
It would have been interesting to see the impact of these improvements on
battery usage.

